

How is Stephen Hawking still alive?  - Semetric
http://kottke.org/15/02/how-is-stephen-hawking-still-alive

======
tomtoise
[http://www.washingtonpost.com/news/morning-
mix/wp/2015/02/24...](http://www.washingtonpost.com/news/morning-
mix/wp/2015/02/24/how-stephen-hawking-survived-longer-than-possibly-any-other-
als-patient/)

^ Clickthrough to the actual article.

